# Snow ex 8611 low pro for sale



## BowTieDmax (Nov 25, 2003)

Just the blade side , I bought this a couple months ago but never bought a truck to put it on, kept it around for a back up for my son but selling off **** I don’t need to build a house in a few months , I have a buddy that prolly has the truck side stuff , and by just changing the adapters this will hook up and work on a western ultra mount truck , 
Plow is covered haevy in fluid film , it washes off if you don’t like it , 
Everything works as it should, I just priced this plow at a local dealer for 10,100 ( ya ****s crazy anymore) 
$4500 , cash talks


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

AS reliable as these things are, should have a spare sitting around.


----------



## MTBTriplet1FG (Jan 2, 2016)

What truck side mounts does your buddy have available? Ford Chevrolet Dodge? What is he looking to get for it?


----------



## BowTieDmax (Nov 25, 2003)

Mark Oomkes said:


> AS reliable as these things are, should have a spare sitting around.


Fisher , western and snow ex aren't reliable? What do you use ?


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

He runs Meyer


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Well...if I was to buy a SnowEx as a backup, I would have a SnowEx as a primary.

A module, pump, and at least 1 controller in 5 seasons does not equal reliability IMO.


----------



## BowTieDmax (Nov 25, 2003)

BowTieDmax said:


> Just the blade side , I bought this a couple months ago but never bought a truck to put it on, kept it around for a back up for my son but selling off **** I don't need to build a house in a few months , I have a buddy that prolly has the truck side stuff , and by just changing the adapters this will hook up and work on a western ultra mount truck ,
> Plow is covered haevy in fluid film , it washes off if you don't like it ,
> Everything works as it should, I just priced this plow at a local dealer for 10,100 ( ya ****s crazy anymore)
> $4500 , cash talks


SOLD


----------

